# Hair Loss



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Could we see a picture?


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are the pictures of the bald spot. It's only on one side of his head.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Maybe he had an itch and scratched some of the fur off?

..sorry, I'm no good at advice. x.x


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

It's probably some type of fungus or parasite.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Does it look scalley (sp?) . One of my dogs had a ringworm once and it didn't look like a regular ring worm. It was just a scalley spot on her neck. Maybe try some over the counter anti fungal creme for about a week. You should see results by then if its a fungas.


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

Is there a red ring on the skin? Is the skin flakey at all? If so, could be ringworm, Nizerol AD will take care of it.


----------

